# NOS Wippermann inch pitch 56 link block chain in litho metal box



## Andrew Gorman (May 1, 2022)

Brand new, in original box with original greased paper.  Some spots of rust on the chain, but really nice overall.  Comes with a master link, 56 links long.  At a whisper under 1/4" between the side plates I'm thinking this is a 3/16" chain. From the un-bombed factory and a not very legible stamp reading "Made In Germ" I think think was made pre war. The litho box has afew scrapes and yellowing but will display nicely.  Buyer pays $8.00 towards shipping in the lower 48.  I'll pack the chain and the box separately.  Dang- pictures were straight before I posted them....


----------



## rstytnsp (May 1, 2022)

$200 hope it's 3/16, there are 1/8 out there but those won't work for me.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 1, 2022)

the  blocks look like they are 3/16" wide- definitely not 1/8"


----------



## rstytnsp (May 1, 2022)

good


----------



## Krakatoa (May 2, 2022)

Neat offering Andrew!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 2, 2022)

Deal!


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Jun 26, 2022)

Sold ? If not please let me know , thanks


----------

